# Hello From Northumberland



## jon.g26

Hello everyone

New member and Seiko lover...mad keen on diving hence use a M726 scubamaster

best wishes to you all

jon.g26


----------



## Roy

Welcome Jon,


----------



## Mrcrowley

Hi Jon - welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Jon, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Stan

Welcome aboard Jon.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome Jon, Im a keen diver too, we will have to have a good chat sometime


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Jon


----------



## Zephod

Hi Jon and welcome to the forum ita awarm and friendly place


----------



## PhilM

Jon welcome to the forum


----------



## Alas

Welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## pg tips

hi again, scubamaster, it that the funny shaped one?

What part of N'land are you from, the 710 is a Geordie.


----------



## jon.g26

pg tips said:


> hi again, scubamaster, it that the funny shaped one?
> 
> What part of N'land are you from, the 710 is a Geordie.


yup, the funny shaped one,use it for a back up computer when i'm diving

whats a 710 ?


----------



## pg tips

Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.

It's forum code, I can't tell you why.

If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer 

some say that once you know the reason your a true member!


----------



## jon.g26

pg tips said:


> Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.
> 
> It's forum code, I can't tell you why.
> 
> If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer
> 
> some say that once you know the reason your a true member!


Ashington area...........dont think I'll search for the 710 meaning yet.....I'll let the mystery run a little longer !


----------



## hippo

pg tips said:


> Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.
> 
> It's forum code, I can't tell you why.
> 
> If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer
> 
> some say that once you know the reason your a true member!


How true Paul!! 

Welcome to the nut house Jon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hippo said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.
> 
> It's forum code, I can't tell you why.
> 
> If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer
> 
> some say that once you know the reason your a true member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How true Paul!!
> 
> Welcome to the nut house Jon
Click to expand...

Of course if you happen to have a Time Machine handy, you could always go and check the 2012 edition of The Oxford English Dictionary









BTW I feel it`s only fair to warn you that there are some slightly odd people on this forum


----------



## hippo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.
> 
> It's forum code, I can't tell you why.
> 
> If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer
> 
> some say that once you know the reason your a true member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How true Paul!!
> 
> Welcome to the nut house Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course if you happen to have a Time Machine handy, you could always go and check the 2012 edition of The Oxford English Dictionary
Click to expand...

Now there's a thought, wonder if WE have the power to change the English language??!!


----------



## jon.g26

jasonm said:


> Welcome Jon, Im a keen diver too, we will have to have a good chat sometime


yeh....cant wait for the season to start........water was cleaning up nicely in the north sea untill we had that cold snap

stay safe jon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah 710 = wife / girlfriend.
> 
> It's forum code, I can't tell you why.
> 
> If your up for it you can try searching to find the answer
> 
> some say that once you know the reason your a true member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How true Paul!!
> 
> Welcome to the nut house Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course if you happen to have a Time Machine handy, you could always go and check the 2012 edition of The Oxford English Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now there's a thought, wonder if WE have the power to change the English language??!!
Click to expand...

Maybe, these things have to start somewhere, and we do have a world wide membership so who knows


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jon.g26 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Jon, Im a keen diver too, we will have to have a good chat sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh....cant wait for the season to start........water was cleaning up nicely in the north sea untill we had that cold snap
> 
> stay safe jon
Click to expand...

There are a large number of divers on the forum so you should fit right in Jon










For myself I firmly believe that swimming`s for the fish, my ancient prehistoric ancesters crawled out of the sea millions of years ago, I can see no reason to go against their wishes now


----------



## blackknight

ashington you say. i know a few people from the area. and my girlfriend is from Newbiggin by the sea. pleased to meet you


----------

